# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Piden 4 años de prisión al administrador de una gasolinera acusado de contaminar el Jarama

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ado-contaminar




> *Piden 4 años de prisión al administrador de una gasolinera acusado de contaminar el Jarama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02/12/2016 | Europa Press
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (05-dic-2016)

----------

